# 82272 Single Card



## dawnpharr (May 2, 2009)

Does anyone know how(or if) I can get Medicare to pay for the single Blood Occult Fecal Card - 82272??

Thanks!


----------



## Teresa Collins (May 4, 2009)

Maybe you should use G0328. I looked on the Trailblazer Health website under the Manuals (Preventive Services).  I hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------

